# yellow bellied sea snakes



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all, 

I think these snakes are absolutely beautiful, I was wondering if anyone knows of these being kept in a private collection/zoo were i might have the opportunity to see them?

I'm not interested in owning them myself, i'd purely like to see them "in the flesh" so to speak

thanks

becky


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Becky,
I doubt if you will see any in private collections or Zoo collections. Their other name is the Pelagic Sea Snake, Pelamis platurus, the word Pelagic means ocean going. These sea snakes, more than any other, live in the open Pacific Ocean, from the east coast of Africa, right across to the west coast of South and Central America. They do not do well in captivity at all.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sea snakes are very hard to keep alive in captivity so doubt many private collections or even zoo.s keep them. Try peter blake in bristol he used to have sea snakes


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks for the replies and info  atleast i've got an answer about that then!


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Saw a Pelamis platurus whilst whale watching on the Pacific Coast of Costa Rica. Amazing to watch, was hunting just on the edge of a number of floating branches. :2thumb:

Shame about the rubbish pics though!


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

struvas said:


> Saw a Pelamis platurus whilst whale watching on the Pacific Coast of Costa Rica. Amazing to watch, was hunting just on the edge of a number of floating branches. :2thumb:
> 
> Shame about the rubbish pics though!
> 
> ...


that must have been a brilliant experience!


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh it was!!! The boat driver was shocked that we made him turn the boat around away from the dolphins and whales to see the snake!!!!
:lol2:


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

struvas said:


> Oh it was!!! The boat driver was shocked that we made him turn the boat around away from the dolphins and whales to see the snake!!!!
> :lol2:


haha! you can see dolphins and whales anywhere though! i'd have done the same!


----------

